# Disable Signatures?



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd like to suppress all signatures from displaying. I know how to disable mine, but can I disable signatures at the site level?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Sure you can. Click on User CP, then Edit Options, then scroll down to Thread Display Options and un-check the Show Signatures option.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

3putt said:


> Sure you can. Click on User CP, then Edit Options, then scroll down to Thread Display Options and un-check the Show Signatures option.


Thank you! Thank you!

I overlooked it every time!

I like glancing at signatures but tied of seeing the novels, links, and colors.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Glad to see 3putt could help you out.

Let us know if you have anything else you'd like us to look into.

Thanks,
- JB


----------

